# Unbelivable (HS) Football Win



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2009)

> October 13, 2009
> *Crazy Finish At Michigan High School Football Game*
> Dallas Jackson
> Rivals High Senior Analyst
> ...


Talk about your all time bone-head plays... figuring 8 seconds and the kick is blocked hey too bad for them... :erk: it's still LIVE?? ohh noes! 

Gonna be hard to explain when the visiting team gets home. 

I normally don't like Football (or Basketball... or Baseball... or any BALL games... prefer MA and Caving)... but I know enough about it to know a boneheaded play when I see one. Sheesh.

I wonder if situational awareness would've helped the other team? It certainly helped the winning team. :lol:


----------

